# Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Don

Good to hear from you. I was wondering what you were up to. Glad to hear the
VW is working out. My wife wants me to make one for her.

I've been thinking along similar lines. Basically my version is, if I were
to put together a group of panels I could hook to at work to charge my car
during the day, how many panels would I need in order to make a significant
impact on my packs state of charge?

I was thinking of a simple frame to hold a group of panels that I could park
under for shade while they "freshened up " my pack. I'd position it in a
back corner of the lot so nobody complains about hogging prime parking
spaces. But I'd also need to make sure it wasn't easy for "midnight
shoppers" to rip off.

Dave Cover, Canton, Ct, USA



> d1camero <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

It'll be cheaper in terms of total dollar amount. But if you are at all
concerned about payback, the best payback will be the large grid-tied array
on the roof of the house -- the cost per watt (and hence kWH) will be much
much less for that, than for a single small module charging the battery
pack.

http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/
Gives you what you need to estimate how much power you'll actually get out
of a PV module pointed some particular direction, at about 240 different
locations around the US (and oversea's locations too). So, as long as you
know the rated wattage of the module, you can plug in some numbers and see
exactly what it might do.

Z

On Fri, Jul 11, 2008 at 12:55 PM, d1camero <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

You sort of answered your own question. Solar cells are expensive, the 
best payback is to have them pointed at the sun as much as possible. 
That indicates a home system.

We had a long thread a couple weeks ago about solar on cars. You may 
have missed it.

If you really want to put panels on the car I would think having it 
charge your 12V auxiliary battery might be most effective. The voltage 
is likely to match a small panel and it may actually come close to 
keeping that one battery full. You can also probably easily regulate the 
(I assume) DC-DC you use to charge the 12V battery. If you see it's a 
sunny day, cut out the DC-DC. If it clouds over, no big deal, you still 
have the DC-DC.

- SteveS



> d1camero wrote:
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I have
> > been on the list - a testament to how little maintenance EVs really need. I
> > have been driving the EV nearly every day and she is running just fine.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

> From: d1camero <[email protected]>
> 
> Now all I want to do is purchase a 3x3 cell, stick it on the roof, get some
> kind of inverter and have it charge the 360V pack as the car sits in the
> sun.
> 
> What options?

Assuming you mean 3 feet square, or 1 square yard (a bit under a square 
meter for those of you who use worldwide standard units), you can keep 
your auxiliary battery - the one that runs the radio - topped off, if 
your DC-DC converter (the one that sucks juice out of your 360V pack for 
the radio battery) isn't too horribly inefficient

Charging a 360V pack with any useful amount of energy (that is, enough 
to move a VW beetle more than a few feet at a speed faster than walking) 
will require either a much larger solar cell array, or reducing the 
distance between the array and the Sun by approximately 90 million miles 
(144 million km).

I love the idea of solar energy. I also know it just isn't going to 
happen without magic, or a major breakthrough in the laws of physics 
which will allow us to collect more than 1 hp/square meter of energy at 
the equator at noon on a perfect day, assuming 100% loss-free efficiency 
of the collectors.


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Here is the size of solar array that you need to charge 120 volts of 
batteries at 10 amps.

Each 30 square inches of cells will produce 1 volt at 1 amp load. The cell 
size is about 5 inches by 6 inches or a 6 inch diameter cell. You have to 
series about 150 of them which will be 75 feet long and parallel 10 rolls 
together for about 5 feet wide.

To run the motor with at least 100 amps, you will need 100 rolls of 150 
cells in series. This becomes 75 feet by 50 feet. To get this in the legal 
width on the road, which is 102 inches wide or 18 cells wide by 833 cells or 
416 feet long.

You will need about 7 tons of frame work to hold all this up and a seplex 
trailer to carry them. Some states only allow triplex trailers.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Morely Dotes" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 4:12 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?


> > From: d1camero <[email protected]>
> >
> > Now all I want to do is purchase a 3x3 cell, stick it on the roof, get 
> > some
> > kind of inverter and have it charge the 360V pack as the car sits in the
> > sun.
> >
> > What options?
>
> Assuming you mean 3 feet square, or 1 square yard (a bit under a square
> meter for those of you who use worldwide standard units), you can keep
> your auxiliary battery - the one that runs the radio - topped off, if
> your DC-DC converter (the one that sucks juice out of your 360V pack for
> the radio battery) isn't too horribly inefficient
>
> Charging a 360V pack with any useful amount of energy (that is, enough
> to move a VW beetle more than a few feet at a speed faster than walking)
> will require either a much larger solar cell array, or reducing the
> distance between the array and the Sun by approximately 90 million miles
> (144 million km).
>
> I love the idea of solar energy. I also know it just isn't going to
> happen without magic, or a major breakthrough in the laws of physics
> which will allow us to collect more than 1 hp/square meter of energy at
> the equator at noon on a perfect day, assuming 100% loss-free efficiency
> of the collectors.
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

This is really getting off topic, but I want to correct some numbers. a 5
inch square run of the mill cell is currently running around 3.75 watts --
around 0.5 volts, and 7.5 amps.

120 volts by 10 amps, assuming a charging voltage of 145 volts or so for a
120 volt nominal battery bank, is 1450 watts. The modules that I use every
day are around 12.8 watts per square foot after encapsulation, etc. So, we
need 113 square foot... not bad... but not something easily put on a car
either. Retail cost for this (just the panels, not the electronics needed
to make it all work) is around $7,500. And, it only produces 10 amps in
full sun when it's pointed towards the sun. Maybe a tiny bit more in
Colorado, but in a sea level climate with humidity, a bit less. A 7 by 15
carport would actually be pretty nice for this. If this carport was tilted
towards the south, here in Boulder, it would average about 175kWh per month,
which if your plug to miles efficiency is 400AC watt hours per mile, means
400 some miles a month on solar, or 20 miles a day weekdays. So... for
roughly doubling the cost of a standard lead sled conversion you could get
20 miles a day for "free" fuel.

To do 100 amps would require 1130 square feet -- at 8 foot wide this is
"only" 141 feet long. A bit smaller than Roland's example... but his
conclusion still stands. Cost is around $75,000..... plus all the
electronics, supports, everything. Not practical to put ON the vehicle.



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Here is the size of solar array that you need to charge 120 volts of
> > batteries at 10 amps.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

why not just shoot for a "trickle charge" rather than solar energy driving
the vehicle? This comes up every time. And the points of it not being
feasible are always made, but sidestep what is feasible. For everyone its an
all or nothing deal, why? I realize even a "trickle charge" is not much, but
it might be the difference of making it home after a commute...



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is really getting off topic, but I want to correct some numbers. a 5
> > inch square run of the mill cell is currently running around 3.75 watts --
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

An EV with a solar trickle charger would slowly become a full EV if you
abandoned it on the edge of the road with dead batteries  Over a month,
maybe.

Z



> Marty Mercer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > why not just shoot for a "trickle charge" rather than solar energy driving
> > the vehicle? This comes up every time. And the points of it not being
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Think the solar power would be better than the batteries' self- discharge?
Not here in the winter!

heh
Toby



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > An EV with a solar trickle charger would slowly become a full EV if you
> > abandoned it on the edge of the road with dead batteries  Over a month,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

With the EV world is always something.... Depends on "your" batteries and
where "here" is... But because things are a no for one person, the attitude
around here is its no for everyone, or its my way or your wrong...

I hope people take the information here with a grain of salt... 98% is more
opinion around here I'm finding than fact. Or facts based on individual
applications.... Which don't apply to others.... Those 2%er's who know their
stuff, thank you for your contributions.

I'm 37 but feel like a 2 year old in preschool around here... Don't get me
wrong, I love playing in the sand box, minus the cap poop.



> Toby B <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Think the solar power would be better than the batteries' self- discharge?
> > Not here in the winter!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Don, I think the cheapest way to implement solar or some form of renewable energy charging is to try to purchase "green" power from your regular supplier. This encourages investment in renewable sources but of course you're still subject to grid outages, etc. The typical $.02/kwh premium is pretty cheap.






> d1camero wrote:
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I have
> > been on the list - a testament to how little maintenance EVs really need. I
> > have been driving the EV nearly every day and she is running just fine.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

I have a 3kw grid tie solar system, I got it at the same time as I did
my conversion with the goal to zero out my EV usage.
I wish I had gotten more solar, but funds were limited.

However. Payback seems to be faster than most people initially think. 
1/2 of the power I create each year comes from the solar but It turns
out that it also keeps me in the baseline so I pay less for that
electricity. My PG&E bill went from well over 1300.00/year without an EV
to under 500.00 per year chargeing the EV every day.

The solar also makes a difference in the house's worth, if I was to sell it.

The state of Ca paid half the system cost (though cost was inflated by
installer to take advantage of this) basically I spend 8K on the
conversion and 8K on the solar. Looking at it as part of the whole
system, I am very pleased with it.


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Evidently we may see a solar panel on a future Prius:

http://www.edn.com/blog/1470000147/post/400029440.html?nid=2432&rid=1357995328

- SteveS



> d1camero wrote:
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I have
> > been on the list - a testament to how little maintenance EVs really need. I
> > have been driving the EV nearly every day and she is running just fine.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Solar currently is pretty pricey. With enough square footage you can do
almost anything though. It is theoretically possible to construct a solar
array that powers your car so long as your car doesn't exceed 100watt hours
per mile. Just don't expect it every day. I was reviewing the site posted
by some body who has studied solar more than I
http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/code/pvwattsv1.cg
i
and if you look at it you can get an idea on what an average day is in your
geographic area. More importantly though you can get an idea what a peak
day is and most importantly what the worst day is likely to be. These
numbers allow you to determine if it will always give you enough to get home
or just 4 out of 5 days etc... Of course this is all theory for me as I have
never implemented a solar system but just crunching numbers has taught me a
few very important facts about the requirements for a successful solar
system.

As far as this list is concerned we have many very experienced people, some
who are a bit set in their ways, but from what I have found if you can
present the facts and math to back up your point they will start to pay
attention to an idea no matter how wild it may sound at first. Just be
prepared to present the facts and most importantly don't get mad if someone
happens to be able to show you the gap that you missed.



-----Original Message-----
From: Marty Mercer [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 9:04 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?


With the EV world is always something.... Depends on "your" batteries and
where "here" is... But because things are a no for one person, the attitude
around here is its no for everyone, or its my way or your wrong...

I hope people take the information here with a grain of salt... 98% is more
opinion around here I'm finding than fact. Or facts based on individual
applications.... Which don't apply to others.... Those 2%er's who know their
stuff, thank you for your contributions.

I'm 37 but feel like a 2 year old in preschool around here... Don't get me
wrong, I love playing in the sand box, minus the cap poop.



> Toby B <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Think the solar power would be better than the batteries' self- discharge?
> > Not here in the winter!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

I am getting an "Internal server error" with the link you posted.. even when
including that hanging 'i' on the cgi extension.

Werner
....
>
> I was reviewing the site posted
> by some body who has studied solar more than I
>
> http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/code/pvwattsv1.cg
> i
>
>

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Ok
http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/
Is the home page. The link I put up earlier was the page I was on at the
time and it probably required a cookie or something of that nature.

A different member initially posted this, and I don't recall who, but it is
a very nice resource so I again thank who ever that was.
-----Original Message-----
From: Werner Peters [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, July 16, 2008 8:39 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?


I am getting an "Internal server error" with the link you posted.. even when
including that hanging 'i' on the cgi extension.

Werner
....
I was reviewing the site posted
by some body who has studied solar more than I
http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/code/pvwattsv1.
cg
i



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

> More importantly though you can get an idea what a peak
> day is and most importantly what the worst day is likely to be.


Worst day is easy, 0 wh
This happens anytime you have a nice dark storm that lasts from sunrise to
sunset.

The NREL data is good for estimating how much to expect on an average day
during a given month. Some really good info there.

Thanks for reposting the link. I'd lost it and hadn't gotten around to
looking it up again.


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

All of their directories are exposed, just trim it off to:
http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/
And then poke around a bit.
You can pick your state and run a nifty little program that will estimate
home much real power you can expect from a given array at a nearby
location. This is based on years worth of test data.

> I am getting an "Internal server error" with the link you posted.. even
> when
> including that hanging 'i' on the cgi extension.
>
> Werner
> ....
>>
>> I was reviewing the site posted
>> by some body who has studied solar more than I
>>
>> http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/code/pvwattsv1.cg
>> i
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

I got the same thing. Try this link:

http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/


John

---
John G. Blair Studio
Occidental, California
(about an hour north of the Bay Area)
http://www.jgblairphoto.com - general photography
http://www.johngblairstudio.com - commercial and stock photography
http://www.johngblair.com - author website




> Werner Peters wrote:
> 
> > I am getting an "Internal server error" with the link you posted..
> > even when
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

On Wed, 16 Jul 2008 13:52:11 -0600 (MDT), "Peter VanDerWal"


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >All of their directories are exposed, just trim it off to:
> >http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/codes_algs/PVWATTS/version1/US/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*



> Neon John <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Just a reminder, folks - the EVDL is not really intended for general RE 
discussions. Please join our sister list, AE.

http://www.geocities.com/ev_list/ae_list.html

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

This idea appeals to me alot, and 12v solar battery tenders are only about
$100. I'm thinking of a small array on the ragtop of a VW. Let's say that
one summer weekend there was enough juice to fully recharge the aux battery
(10% of a 108v system), is there such a thing as a two-way dc/dc converter
that could feed the surplus energy to the main pack?




> SteveS-5 wrote:
> >
> > If you really want to put panels on the car I would think having it
> > charge your 12V auxiliary battery might be most effective. The voltage
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

This idea appeals to me alot, and 12v solar battery tenders are only about
$100. I'm thinking of a small array on the ragtop of a VW. Let's say that
one summer weekend there was enough juice to fully recharge the aux battery
(10% of a 108v system), is there such a thing as a two-way dc/dc converter
that could feed the surplus energy to the main pack?




> SteveS-5 wrote:
> >
> > If you really want to put panels on the car I would think having it
> > charge your 12V auxiliary battery might be most effective. The voltage
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Craig at www.nogas.us uses a small solar panel as his "alternator
equivalent." It simply powers some of his auxiliary components. If you send
him an email I'm sure he'll respond with more details about how and why he
chose that setup.
Donovan



> Fl=FCgelwagen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > This idea appeals to me alot, and 12v solar battery tenders are only about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

My car (the one Donovan mentioned) has a 15W solar panel which does a pretty
good job of keeping my 12v cell topped off. My EV is a 1949 Willy's, so
there isn=92t a lot of 12v equipment to drain the battery (no computers, no
power ANYTHING, all lighting is LED). I also have a small onboard 1.5A
trickle charger that runs in the evening if necessary. If you look at the
pictures of the car, there is also another small solar device, it is a solar
vent (marine grade) which is mounted directly above my controller to pull
heat off the controller in the hot summer sum.. Works great. I have found
that with the low power consumption, there is no need for a DC-DC converter
on this car. Obviously the biggest drain are the headlights, but I have
never had an issue of a low battery running at night.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Donovan Becker
Sent: Wednesday, November 12, 2008 11:39 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?

Craig at www.nogas.us uses a small solar panel as his "alternator
equivalent." It simply powers some of his auxiliary components. If you send
him an email I'm sure he'll respond with more details about how and why he
chose that setup.
Donovan



> Fl=FCgelwagen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > This idea appeals to me alot, and 12v solar battery tenders are only about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

EVs and Solar go together like cheese and crackers 
While I don't have an EV yet I did build a small system to charge my laptop
which runs almost exclusively off of solar power now. Maybe one day the 20w
panel will find itself on an EV...
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

It would be cheaper to simply use 2 converters,
a downconverter from pack to 12V and an upconverter
from 12V to pack and externally (automatic) select =

which one to enable based on 12V battery level.

Don't expect a significant effect on range or pack voltage though.

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Saturday, November 15, 2008 1:20 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?



> On 11 Nov 2008 at 21:03, Fl=FCgelwagen wrote:
> 
> > is there such a thing as a two-way dc/dc converter that could feed the =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Solarconverters makes lots of bidirectional DC-DC converters for reasonable
prices -- doublers and quadruplers. The highest voltage is only 48 nominal
though -- so you'd need two sets of the 12:48 volt quadruplers to charge a
96 volt bank from two 12 volt PV modules (they are not isolated, so you
could not do it from a single 12 volt source).

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 11 Nov 2008 at 21:03, Fl=FCgelwagen wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Take care that the solar panel and all its associated
connections are now at pack voltage.... =



Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Zeke Yewdall
Sent: Saturday, November 15, 2008 1:27 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?

Solarconverters makes lots of bidirectional DC-DC converters for reasonable=
prices -- doublers and quadruplers. The highest voltage is only 48 nomina=
l though -- so you'd need two sets of the 12:48 volt quadruplers to charge a
96 volt bank from two 12 volt PV modules (they are not isolated, so you cou=
ld not do it from a single 12 volt source).

Z



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 11 Nov 2008 at 21:03, Fl=FCgelwagen wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

Yeah.... if you are still used to PV being low voltage, don't think that any
more. I'm used to PV being 300 to 600 volts now, so I didn't think about
that.

Z



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Take care that the solar panel and all its associated
> > connections are now at pack voltage....
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*

I started installing residential solar a few months ago with SolarCity, after
leaving electrical self-employment. This company has a lease program which
makes it more accessible price wise. There are many reputable intallers, but
you have to buy outright from all I have seen...





> d1camero wrote:
> >
> > Hi gang, its Don, the Electric New Beetle guy. Its been a while since I
> > have been on the list - a testament to how little maintenance EVs really
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Inexpensive take advantage of a little bit of solar?*



> On 11 Nov 2008 at 21:03, Fl=FCgelwagen wrote:
> 
> > is there such a thing as a two-way dc/dc converter
> > that could feed the surplus energy to the main pack?
> ...


----------

